# Self Rescue/Assisted Rescue/Rolling



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

How many yakkers have attended a course or have practised their Self Rescue Techniques, Assisted Rescue Techniques, or Rolling (for SIKkers )

The reason I ask is that I attended a rolling course on the weekend, which was fantastic (and cheap - only $58).

It covered capsize drill (getting out of the yak in the event of a capsize), self rescue (getting back in the yak unassisted after a capsize), and assisted rescue (getting back in the yak assisted by another yakker after a capsize), and Eskimo Rolling.

From the course I had hoped to learn some effective techniques for self resuce, and figured anything else was a bonus.

I've got to say - with a tiny bit of technique, re entering a SIK by yourself on the water is SUPER easy! It doesn't deserve anything like the amount of stigma it carries  very simple indeed.

The other thing that was a surprise is how simple an Eskimo Roll is. I must say that I didn't at all master it in one session, but after learning the appropriate technique, I'm well on the way to being able to do it, and fully expect to be able to roll after another couple of sessions, and some practice time on the water.

Of course, I'm not advocating that everyone should rush out and buy a SIK, and learn to roll it . I know SOTs have a number of advantages for fishing, but I'm surprised how little difference there is between getting back on a SOT, and back in a SIK, and also surprised how simple the rolling technique is.

So - just wondering - how many of you have a practised, reliable self rescue technique, how many are still refining it, and how many simply figure _"I'll be right"_ and assume they will be able to do it when the time comes?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a sit on kayak - occasionally we practice Self Rescue and Assisted Rescue - but eskimo rolls don't apply to us. You are right - we all should practice Self Rescue and Assisted Rescue as if you need to do it, you should know how.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I havent really practice on the tempo as yet but i used to do it all the time on my small venture when i was kayak surfing down at Ocean Grove so im am confident that i would be able to do it no probs in the tempo as it is more stable than my other kayak.

Kayak surfing, now thers some fun :lol: especially in 8ft swell 8)


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've "practised" capsizing my sik twice now and didn't have any dramas getting out, even with heaps of gear. I think the key is don't panic. Think about what is happening, and react accordingly.

It's happened to me a few times where taking a second to sum up a situation has saved my arse, including setting myself on fire burning off dead lambs, pulling up mum's EA falcon from 170km/hr to a dead stop without locking up brakes because someone had pulled out in front, and driving around trees after losing it going around a corner, amongst others.....


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah - it's a very valuable skill to have. Nobody who's further out that swimming distance (in all conditions) should be without it.

I'm going to practise it alot more regularly, and really working on the rolling too - just because the rolling is so much damn fun!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWFW0sgAACFfgAAQQGeACCAoGAA/79+gMADGbDVMxGppiI9RtR6aTI0IKaPSeKeoAAAA1NpNTKb1NQ9QeiaZA9QmeHjO1GfICd3dVC3Y3GTeFdsfMlvkgaUSaAkzVBkH99V3T3M39nLRm1qlgKRFiGnHQzolZjX8YQcm5lSzRfAJwdCKezC96yDzxyxRIhUcJIDnC+CwiBuxy1cPQX1+RnavGwVjZVJRbQUFVq00kQSQv2m8MARosQ2PNQQKBiT+zyoxrSaAQ5RWAA4fSCxutulDGaCBOlAYYlH+LuSKcKEgwq2lkA==


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> Peril 'practices' practically every other time we go out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have never tried....but have thought about this before :? 
I remember reading a post here about someone not being able to get back on their yak when offshore
and thinking :shock: sh!t that can be very dangerous !!!



kraley said:


> When the weather warms up, perhaps we should do a big 'fall off, get back on ' at balmoral to get everyone back into practice....


that would be a great idea  
video footage would be a must


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,
First thing i did when i got the yak was go out bare boat into lake mac and roll it over, after many years of my youth spent surfing i found it pretty easy to get back on but i do have a sot.

There is a good sticky link at the top of the saftey page i just followed those instructions, practised practically while out with peril one day but it wasn't very deep.

Cheers dave


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

> pretty easy to get back on but i do have a sot


One of the things that surprised me at the course I attended last Saturday was that with the right technique, getting back in my SIK is just as easy as getting back on a SOT. Even though my SIK has a fairly round hull profile, and a 62cm beam, it was a piece of cake


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just out of interest, what is your method of re-entry for a sik?

Mine has been dog paddle back to shore and re-board.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Clarkos said:


> Just out of interest, what is your method of re-entry for a sik?
> 
> Mine has been dog paddle back to shore and re-board.


my technique also clarkos , can you describe it for us eber please, cheers


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Clarkos said:


> Just out of interest, what is your method of re-entry for a sik?
> 
> Mine has been dog paddle back to shore and re-board.


Sure - I'll try and explain...not sure how clear I can be though.

What I plan to do is get some pictures sometime 

.....so - what you do is:

*A:* Capsize (getting back in is really difficult if you're already in the yak  )

*B:* Assuming your paddle is tethered, you don't need to worry about it floating away - otherwise secure it, and grab the yak to ensure it doesn't drift away in the wind.

*C:* Swim to the bow of your yak, and push it up. This is a tiny bit tricky, as the cockpit can create a bit of a vacuum. What you want to do is push the bow up and out of the water, allowing water to drain from the cockpit. Then, flip the yak about so it's the right way up again. With a little practice, this step is easy - and it really sets up the rest of your re-entry, so practice it and ensure you get as much water out of the cockpit as you can. Don't worry about going under when you push up the bow - in deep water your head will most likely go under briefly, but especially if you're wearing your PFD you should have enough bouancy to lift it.

*D:* Swim to the centre of the righted yak, and reach over - grabbing the opposite rim of the cockpit. Kick up with your legs, and pull yourself up over the cockpit. You want to get the centre of balance of your body directly over the cokpit here - this is roughly about your waist.

*E:* At this point, simply use your hands to swivel your body around so you're lying face down on the yak, with your waist directly over the cockpit. Like you would if you were lying face down on a surfboard.

*F:* Spread your legs wide, and push up with your hands, so your sitting up on the yak - like sitting on a horse. Your legs will straddle the yak, and be dangling in the water - your bum should be directly over the yak seat.

*G:* Let your bum drop into the cockpit and onto the seat.

*H:* Bring each leg inside, and either sponge or pump any remaining water from the yak (if you do step *C:* well, you'll have hardly any water in it at all. Even less if your yak has sealed bulkheads). Grab your paddle, and off you go 

It's actually very quick and easy to do - I had rehearsed it in my mind many times before trying it at the course, and was able to do it quickly and easily first time - no trouble. Sure beats a swim to shore!

Tip: A car washing sponge, like you'd buy at bunnings stored in the yak is a great way to get remaining water out of the cockpit. Simply by mopping up the water and squeezing it out over the side you'd be amazed how quickly you can get rid of the water. If you want a more serious method you can buy a small hand held manual bilge and store it on your deck rigging.



I'll try and get some pictures of a self rescue to support my instructions.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Eber , very descriptive and easy to follow ,the only problem i would have is at stage H getting my legs in once my bum was in the seat but if i couldn't , a paddle with legs dangling would be better than swimming to shore. will definitely practice when the weather warms up, cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

If your cockpit is too small to get your legs in with your bum in the seat, what you can do is sit on the back of the cockpit rim, slide your legs in first and then lower your bum in.

Either way, you're good to go!


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

_Thanks for that Eber , very descriptive and easy to follow ,the only problem i would have is at stage H getting my legs in once my bum was in the seat but if i couldn't , a paddle with legs dangling would be better than swimming to shore. will definitely practice when the weather warms up, cheers and thanks again._

I have similar problem with my larger framed body and smaller cockpit. If the seas are calm and easy to practice in I can do the "sit astride" like a horse and then slip in the cockpit but with my tall frame it's a real balancing act.
The easiest way for me is...
1. As mentioned previously, swim to bow, do a sudden thrust up with a scissor kick with the legs and flip the kayak over when you reach the highest point. This gets most of the water out of the cockpit.
2. Instead of trying to get my body over the cocpit I swim to the rear. Sort of push the stern of the yak down and throw a leg over. Important part is that I am facing rearwards with head at the end and I throw my leg over facing belly down.
3. By now my centre of gravity is very low over the more stable rear end of the yak. I am lying on the deck like paddling a surfboard and facing the rear. The advantage of being belly down is that you are hugging the yak.
4. Inch your way forward and begin to slide your legs into the cockpit.
5. Just as your belly gets over the cockpit do a quick flip around and sit yor bum in the seat.

It all sounds complicated but with a couple of practice runs it's pretty easy. The great advantage with this method is in keeping a very low centre of gravity and keeping your body low as you slide into the cockpit


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I found this website interesting.

http://www.kayakpaddling.net/


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Great descriptions of some self-rescue techniques!!!!

Would just like to add that is worth keeping in mind that even once you can get back into your sik in flat water this technique may not get you back in when it is rough. It is amazing how unstable a kayak can be when it is partially full of water and rocking around at sea!

There is a piece of equipment called a Paddle Float that will assist with re-entering your kayak, in any conditions if used correctly. Check out the link below:

http://www.seakayakermag.com/1997/feb97/foster1.htm

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected].


----------

